# Bacterial infections



## Rodent (Aug 11, 2008)

So, I have two mice, a mother and daughter. Marble (the mother) has a squinty eye. Well, Pipsqueak (daughter) her eye had swollen up over night and got even worse by the next day. THere was like a big ball under her eye. After 2 days it popped and the infection was able to get out. It's starting to puff up again.
I'm 14, my parents won't take a mouse to the vet. 
What should we do? We are trying to help it as much as we can at home.


----------



## Stace87 (Jun 24, 2008)

You'd be best joining a forum specially for mice (perhaps join a few forums) and posting this in the health section on there.


----------

